# stopping power for the b12



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

okay i know they make everything under the sun for a b13 and up. but what about the b12, are there options out there for a brake upgrade. yes i have seen the drilled/slotted rotters for it but what about the rear? are there disc conversion options for the back. huh, anyone?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

hey what crosed drilled rotors fit the 87 sentra or who makes them plase let me know


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Front: The Se-r or NX disc brakes will work here with really no modification at all. You will notice a good improvement in stopping ability from this. 

Rear: The rear is a bit more challeging. I will be covering this probably in next month's NPM. Unfortunately, there is no off the shelf answer to this. 

Also a good set of braided brake lines from goodridge may do you some good.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I use the whole NX2000 brake set up to include it's brake booster. The rear is a bit of a challenge, but can be done if you really want them! My rear disc set up on both b12's work fine and trips alot of people when they see them.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

does someone have somekind of CAD/CAM file so i can have those rear braket done by a local shop around here ??

??...or maybe mesurments i can use to make a simple design they can use ??


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

*help*

hello i wanted to know if any1 here can tell me what do i need from the se-r or nx front brakes to swap into my 87b-12 if u can tell me step by step i would appreciate the help


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You will need the NX2000's calipers (complete) and front brake lines. Remove your calipers and your heat shield (Very important) and install the NX200 calipers and brake lines the reverse way you removed yours.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

youll need the bracket too (??) to mount the caliper on hah?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> You will need the NX2000's calipers (complete) and front brake lines.


 (Complete) meant everything! The caliper is no good without its mounting bracket!


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *(Complete) meant everything! The caliper is no good without its mounting bracket! *


Are you talking about the spindle (upright)?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

just the brakcet its bolted on.... caliper and disk!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

how about the back ???.... should there be any plate there wich i can use on my car ???


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Remove the heatshield!


> just the brakcet its bolted on.... caliper and disk!


 Yes! You do not need the steering knuckle.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

B12's steering knuckles are different from all others.


----------

